# I'm gonna be rich!!!



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2015)

This is the text of an email I got this morning, Looks like Lady Luck has smiled upon me

a common scam actually, but I don't have much sympathy for people who fall for it, can't cheat an honest man...

Dear Sir,
I must beg for your pardon for approaching you in this manner, I just want to ask for your help in getting back the money left in our bank by a citizen of your country who is now dead. I shall reveal his name, our bank details and that of myself to you once you accept to do this with me. This is safe and getting the money will be easy as I will use my position as the operations manager of our bank branch to influence things in our favour. The customer worked here in Thailand as a property dealer and he deposited in our bank branch the sum of nine million, two hundred and forty thousand US dollars (US $ 9,240,000) as fixed deposit in 1996 for a period of two years and this deposit has not. been claimed as I write you. It is the routine of our bank to transfer all deposits that have been inactive for this length of time to the government's account. The depositor did not mention any beneficiary or a next of kin at the time of deposit and you can therefore fit in as the beneficiary regardless of your relationship with him. I have on my own undertaken an independent investigation to know his whereabouts since there is no one else to contact and I realized that he died since early 1997 as a result of heart related illness. I have gone to his last known address and everyone that knew him confirmed he was dead but no one knew of his country of origin. I also inquired from the registrar of deaths, his death was registered and there is no known relative of him as well. I want you to apply as the beneficiary of the deceased in the capacity of his friend in order to claim the deposit from our bank since there is no known relative of him.
Due to the way our bank works, it is only someone outside of Thailand that can successfully make the claim. It does not matter if you knew him or not, it does not matter if you had any kind of relationship with him or not, I will guide you all the way until the claim is made. It is not a matter of being greedy, we are not hurting anyone by making this claim and it is not the best to leave the money to eventually end up in the hands of few corrupt government officials while we have the opportunity to live better with the. money when claimed. This transaction is a risk free one and as the operations manager of our bank, the final approval of your application will be done by me. Once I approve it, you will have the right to claim the money. We will share the money into two equal parts (50:50) when the claim is made and I will come over to your country for my own share of the money. Right now, I have all the copies of documents relating to the deposit he made that you will file to back up this claim. All I require is your sincerity and honest cooperation to enable us make this claim successfully and we have to do this within the shortest time possible because the money will be reverted to the government's account if not claimed now.
If you are willing to do this with me, you are to confirm the follow information of yours to me:.
1. Full Names:
2. Residential Address:
3. City:
4. Postal Code:
5. State / Province:
6. Phone Number:
Upon the receipt of the above information, I shall inform you on what next to do to make sure we get the money. I am waiting for your details in order to move to the next step towards getting the money. Thank you.
Best regards,
Miss. Regina Sarathee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 22, 2015)

It's amazing that people actually fall for this stuff. I get them every day in my spam folder and sometimes read them just to see how stupid they are. And by the when you get the money please send me some.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2015)

You'd think by now they'd just realize that if they sent me the cash in a box up front I'd me much more willing to help them out.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2015)

Give em the info of someone in congress....lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Give em the info of someone in congress....lol



Congress already has tried it
*He is Edward "Ed" Mezvinsky, born January 17, 1937. Then you'll probably say, "Who is Ed Mezvinsky?" Well, he is a former Democrat congressman who represented Iowa's 1st congressional district in the United States House of Representatives for two terms, from 1973 to 1977.He sat on the House Judiciary Committee that decided the fate of Richard Nixon.He was outspoken saying that Nixon was a crook and a disgrace to politics and the nation and should be impeached.He and the Clintons were friends and very politically intertwined for many years.Ed Mezvinsky had an affair with NBC News reporter Marjorie Sue Margolies and later married her after his wife divorced him.In 1993, Marjorie Margolies-Mezvinsky, then a freshman Democrat in Congress, cast the deciding vote that got President Bill Clinton's controversial tax package through the House of Representatives. In March 2001, Mezvinsky was indicted and later pleaded guilty to 31 of 69 counts of bank fraud, mail fraud, and wire fraud.Ed Mezvinsky embezzled more than $10 million dollars from people via both a Ponzi scheme and the notorious Nigerian e-mail scams.He was found guilty and sentenced to 80 months in federal prison.After serving less than five years in federal prison, he was released in April 2008 and remains on federal probation.To this day, he still owes $9.4 million in restitution to his victims.About now you are saying, "So what!".........*...*Well, this is Marc and Chelsea Mezvinsky.*




*That's right; Ed Mezvinsky is Chelsea Clinton's father-in law.Now Marc and Chelsea are in their early thirties and purchased a 10.5 million dollar NYC apartment (after being married in George Soros' mansion).Has anyone heard mention of any of this in any of the media?If this guy was Jenna or Barbara Bush's, or better yet, Sarah Palin's daughter's father-in- law, the news would be an everyday headline and every detail would be reported over and over. And yet liberals say there are no double standards in political reporting. And people are already talking about Hillary as our next President!*

*The cycle never ends!



Sorry I jus t could not resist.............*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 22, 2015)

Says right in there it's safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 22, 2015)

Flat out crazy !!!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Saw an episode of Dr Phil with some guy who kept falling for tons of these scams, couldn't believe how stupid he was.


----------



## TimR (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazing some of the stuff that folks actually get duped into. I have to wonder what the success rate, or total $$, taken in by these scams.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish y'all would quit picking on me. I make an honest living sending these out. You'd be surprised at how many people I dupe.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2015)

They really bury business's with them- The hope is that some fool will use their boss's money to try to get rich. A gal did that near here and put an escrow company out of business. I used to get 30-40 a week in the Biz email. Looks like it must have been a pretty good gig for the congressman....... well other then the jail time.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I used to get 30-40 a week in the Biz email.



You can't imagine how many you get if you have 3 online businesses and a forum. 90% go straight to the spam folder but the 10% it doesn't yet recognize means I get several hundred emails a day and only about 50 are legit. Takes a ton of my time. We need to have a Tom Mabe of spammers.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You can't imagine how many you get if you have 3 online businesses and a forum. 90% go straight to the spam folder but the 10% it doesn't yet recognize means I get several hundred emails a day and only about 50 are legit. Takes a ton of my time. We need to have a Tom Mabe of spammers.



Never thought of that- I bet you do get buried with them!!!


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2015)

I used to know an attorney that replied to hundreds of these, would send them the " seed money" that was requested. Never ceased to amaze me. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 24, 2015)

A 95 yr. old local farmer (huge landowner) fell for one of the Nigerian scams and sent them $100,000 so he could "claim his money". His kids found out and took his checkbook away from him. He then went to the ATM machine and withdrew cash and sent more to Nigeria. He was convinced he was going to get big money. Sad. Gary


----------

